# Wannabee a Sailor



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

Im a Retired Land Lubber that wants to go to SEA, I have very little Expr On the ocean, although I was raised in San Diego and did some Deep Sea fishing a few times. Im looking at buying a Sail Boat to Live on.
Looking for as Little Maint as possible, although If its All i have to do. ?
I did Boat Waxing and Maint for ONE Summer in SD, it was very fun, I loved swinging from the Yard Arm.. LOL.. Doing Mast varnish & Calk removel  
Did do Paint and Sanding as well, Just Loved being on the water  
SO, I am now thinking very hard about Leaving the Land, Cruising the Carib to get my Sea Legs and then mov/Sailing to American Samoa. 

Im an Old Viet Nam combat vet, so Not easly rattled and looking to have a Change of Life .....  Oh.. No  ... not that kind of change.. 

:laugher :laugher :laugher 

Thanks and Howdy fro Montana . Paul...


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

To add, I see Boats like this

 ( 1986 72 Feet Bodrum Yard Turkey Gulet for sale in BODRUM, Turkey-Selymar Yachts )

Seems like a Hell of a lot of boat for very little money.. a bit Stripped down, but ????


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

Gee, 68 peeps looked. but NO, howdys...

Mabee i Dont want to be a Sailor.. 


Never mind..


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude, live by the numbers die by the numbers. Heh-heh.

Welcome to SN.


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Dude, live by the numbers die by the numbers. Heh-heh.
> 
> Welcome to SN.




I dunno, you look kinda Angry 

ummm

anyway... Thank You


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Howdy, Pickle. That 72-footer is quite a boat. Can you handle all that woodwork?

I'm not sure I'd want a boat called a "Yard Turkey". Seems like tempting fate to me. 

Whatever you do, pick a winner.


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

painkiller said:


> Howdy, Pickle. That 72-footer is quite a boat. Can you handle all that woodwork?
> 
> I'm not sure I'd want a boat called a "Yard Turkey". Seems like tempting fate to me.
> 
> Whatever you do, pick a winner.


 All that Wood ?? Nope, but it Would be perty fpor a couple of weeks 

I REALLY Love This one.. WOW, Nice price, nice size and Great inside  
1981 Windboats Endurance Ketch Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## DamonVT (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Pickle, that ketch does look great. I'd go check it out if I were you, while wondering what's wrong with it to make it so cheap...let us know how it goes.


----------



## capoeirista (Oct 19, 2009)

That is one gorgeous boat! How much sailing experience do you have? Do you know where you'd keep it? I'm not trying to question what you're doing, but since I want to do the same thing eventually, I need to know how people think about these things.

Used to refinish wood on boats for a while, and for any boat woodwork, I'd remove the varnish (a pain) and use a wood oil. I don't know if I'm allowed to mention the name of the product we used on this forum, but it was wonderful. Saved lots of labor and time, and if it started to get a little thin, you'd just rub a little on the offending place, wait half an hour and wipe off the excess and it's gorgeous again! It's also a green product, sustainable, and non-toxic! It's made from the brazilian rose wood nut. Suddenly, maintaining the wood on my clients' boats became a breeze. It would be one season of hassle, but then it would be done and gorgeous forever. 

If you don't do it yourself, be careful hiring people to strip your varnish if they're using heat guns. Unless they love the wood, they'll scorch it.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome.

Let us know when you reach the Carib... I'll be about full time in the area after December. If we cross paths maybe a Red Stripe will find its way to your hand.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Pickle,

A bunch of us share your goals. Others have already attained them. From a few of the boat's I've owned, I would be very wary of a cheap boat. You seem to be looking for something 40 feet or better. I would be very suspicious of anything under 100k for that sized boat.

Fortunately with the internet, there is all sorts of reading material available from people cruising and living aboard right now that can give you an idea what it's going to cost and what problems you're likely to encounter. You could keep a blog yourself to document your journey towards your goal. It might help those following you. 

Meanwhile, if you were to give some of the participants here a few more details on what you plan to do with your boat and what kind of resources you have, you might get more productive assistance in boat recommendations.


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

capoeirista said:


> That is one gorgeous boat! How much sailing experience do you have? Do you know where you'd keep it? I'm not trying to question what you're doing, but since I want to do the same thing eventually, I need to know how people think about these things.
> 
> Used to refinish wood on boats for a while, and for any boat woodwork, I'd remove the varnish (a pain) and use a wood oil. I don't know if I'm allowed to mention the name of the product we used on this forum, but it was wonderful. Saved lots of labor and time, and if it started to get a little thin, you'd just rub a little on the offending place, wait half an hour and wipe off the excess and it's gorgeous again! It's also a green product, sustainable, and non-toxic! It's made from the brazilian rose wood nut. Suddenly, maintaining the wood on my clients' boats became a breeze. It would be one season of hassle, but then it would be done and gorgeous forever.
> 
> If you don't do it yourself, be careful hiring people to strip your varnish if they're using heat guns. Unless they love the wood, they'll scorch it.


Well, as I said in my Intro, "Not much Exp in Sailing" But more than willing to go slow and learn it well.. 
As for Keeping it somewhere, Wherever is Nice, Safe and cheep as possible ..
And, I plan on Living on it. That way I can use ALL my resources for the boat, and im sure it will be Hungry at first.. LOL

Yup, Big fan of Oil on wood. 
Ive been doing some Ceder walking sticks, finished with an Expensive Olive oil. Makes the wood Deep and Beautiful to look at.

Be glad to meet Any of you, Wont be anytime soon though.. IF, I buy a boat on the West coast, it may be a while befor I get down through Panama. 
That will be a FUN trip..


----------

